# fall scent choices



## Tabitha (Sep 8, 2007)

I have had a heck of a time narrowing my scent choices for fall thi year. In fall I like to offer 8 scents & add 4 in the inter. Again in the spring I like to ofer 8 scents & dd 4 more for summer.

I think the tone at etsy is making me want to offer more scents. Here is what I have chosen for fall:
 Marshmallow  
 Creme Brulee 
 Sugar Bamboo  
 Oatmeal Milk and Honey  
 Spiced Pumpkin Frappuccino 
 Juniper Breeze  
 Lemon Meringue 
 Sweet Orange and Chilli peppers 
 Cheesecake  
 Cinnamon Frosting 
 Chocolate Hazelnut  Fondue
 Autumn Apples 
 Lavender Vanilla
 Pink Sugar
 Vanilla Bean

Adding these farther into the season:
Candy Cane (Vanilla mint)
Angel
Ginger Bread
Strawberries & Champagne
Frosted Snowdrop

For those of you following my I hate floaral & dislike earthy scents, you can see above most of my hoices are foodie. Am I missing anything in particular. I know don't have an herbal scent. I love Mint garden & Flowering herb in the spring. I don't have a significant berry either. Maybe I will add black raspberry vanilla. What else am I missing or am I over done on?


----------



## Mandy (Sep 8, 2007)

Creme Brulee and Cinnamon Frosting sound so tasty.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Spill It .. Where did you get your Vanilla Bean. I recognize some of those.. 
chili peppers? hmmmm


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, the **** vanilla bean!

The one from WSP is AWESOME in body mist even if my husband says it smells like burnt pop tarts :roll: . It is a burn sugary smell. It doesn't smell good in whipepd soap or lotion though, it smells more like stale vanilla frosting.

I have a bottle from Day Star I am using. It's not quite what I was hoping for, but it seems to be the most popular one on the market. It is a nice vanilla, it's just does not replace the one Jade Green Beans offered before she closed  .


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Oh, the **** vanilla bean!
> 
> The one from WSP is AWESOME in body mist even if my husband says it smells like burnt pop tarts :roll: . It is a burn sugary smell. It doesn't smell good in whipepd soap or lotion though, it smells more like stale vanilla frosting.
> 
> I have a bottle from Day Star I am using. It's not quite what I was hoping for, but it seems to be the most popular one on the market. It is a nice vanilla, it's just does not replace the one Jade Green Beans offered before she closed  .



Burnt pop tarts? LOL .. I am not going to even ask how he knows what that smells like.. 
Well.. I have a vanilla .. so I guess I will stick with that.


----------



## kitsmom (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm hungry!! those scents are awesome. do you make cp soaps?


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 10, 2007)

No, I do bath & body. I can't help getting sucked in by all the foody scents.


----------

